# Will 660ti run on seasonic S12II 520



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys my current config is i5 760 and asun engtx 550ti and seasonic S12II 520 watts smps..
I want to ungrade my graphic card..i am planning for 660ti..will it be able to handle it..if not than plsz 
suggest a graphic card which will be able to work..i dont want to upgrade my smps..i just did it 6 months ago..
thanks..


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 18, 2012)

yes it can handle 660ti.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 18, 2012)

Easy..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520 can easily power GTX660ti up.
You can even add other extensions.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys..i know this is not place but its a very small topic to create a new thread..actully my cabinet is kinda small..
it just barely manages to squeeze in 550ti so do u guys recommend to buy a new cabinet??


----------



## quad_core (Aug 19, 2012)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Thanks guys..i know this is not place but its a very small topic to create a new thread..actully my cabinet is kinda small..
> it just barely manages to squeeze in 550ti so do u guys recommend to buy a new cabinet??



Can you post a pic of the inside of the cabby? I would recommend a roomy cabinet actually for such cards. You might want to check out Zotac's GTX660 , because its got small form factor .


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 19, 2012)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Thanks guys..i know this is not place but its a very small topic to create a new thread..actully my cabinet is kinda small..
> it just barely manages to squeeze in 550ti so do u guys recommend to buy a new cabinet??



How much are you shelling for GTX 660 Ti ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 19, 2012)

you might want to check this for pricing....looks good 

GTX 660Ti india pricing


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 19, 2012)

The thing is my cousin is coming form us in september..so i am gona tell him to get me a 660ti card..
and as far a pic goes i will surely upload it tonight or tmoro..rite now m in little hurry..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Which cabinet are you using? Tall us the model number along with the manufacturer name. It would be enough. I don't think there is further need to post the picture.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Thanks guys..i know this is not place but its a very small topic to create a new thread..actully my cabinet is kinda small..
> it just barely manages to squeeze in 550ti so *do u guys recommend to buy a new cabinet??*



depends on the model of the GTX 660 Ti you are going to get - here's a comparision between Amp and power Ed. :

*images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2012/08/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-ti-2gb-review/zotacgtx660-9s.jpg

if you are getting something like Zotac GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB amp! then you are all prepared with the cabinet you have.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 20, 2012)

here are images of my cabinet..
*s14.postimage.org/hmsmtw7tp/20082012137.jpg

*s9.postimage.org/6u0yzn26z/20082012138.jpg

*s14.postimage.org/6r5ucac9p/20082012139.jpg

*s10.postimage.org/rwk7chmjp/20082012140.jpg

*s18.postimage.org/drl29bw0l/20082012141.jpg

I am sory for bad quality of the images..but rite i dint have any better source to click photos..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ Is that a... chassis? 
Get it changed with something like:
NZXT Source 210 @2.4K (best choice)
or
CoolerMaster Elite 430 @3.2K (have no cable management feature)
or 
Corsair 400R @4.5K (budget need to be high)


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 20, 2012)

Managing Cables in  Cooler Master 430 is an art and when it's done, you can't stop smiling 

Example : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...430-431-discussion-thread-15.html#post1711974

Dude, get a new cabinet whatever you wish . But DON'T put GTX 660 Ti in that crappy plastic box.


----------



## Myth (Aug 20, 2012)

@ d6bmg: lol. The same question popped into my mind !!
Looks like snakes in a pit. 
I doubt any cable management is possible there. 
@OP : Change the case as d6bmg says.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 20, 2012)

so i have decided to change my cabinet i will be buying probably in 2 months so..which cabinet?? that i will decide later and may be create a new thread later..
theres a new prob now..today a strange thing happened..my fps suddenly droped.. luckily i had opened fraps so i noticed it..i was playin max payne 3..
at full setting 720p..i was getting around 50fps..than suddenly after an hour or so it droped to 5 to 7..yest i did 2 things i ungraded my drivers..
and i had taken my pc to connect my tv which is 1 floor below my room..this has never happend before..i have played games on full setting even longer than this..
so wat can be the reason..??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Could be due to overheating. Did you measure the CPU & GPU temperature at that time? If you did please do share.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 20, 2012)

If this thing happens again than i will measure the temp of gpu and cpu and let u guys knw abt it..till that let it be..
by the way plsz suggest a gud tried and tested temperature monitoring software..


----------



## Myth (Aug 20, 2012)

core temp, hwmonitor


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Use Hwmonitor.
MSI Afterburner is useful to monitor GPU temperature .


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

imrocking_since92 said:


> so i have decided to change my cabinet i will be buying probably in 2 months so..which cabinet?? that i will decide later and may be create a new thread later..
> theres a new prob now..today a strange thing happened..my fps suddenly droped.. luckily i had opened fraps so i noticed it..i was playin max payne 3..
> at full setting 720p..i was getting around 50fps..than suddenly after an hour or so it droped to 5 to 7..yest i did 2 things i ungraded my drivers..
> and i had taken my pc to connect my tv which is 1 floor below my room..this has never happend before..i have played games on full setting even longer than this..
> so wat can be the reason..??



if you buy the GTX 660 Ti before cabinet upgrade then Zotac GTX 660 Ti Amp is what you should get and FPS drop from 50 to 5-7 !!! you don't need any FRAPS type app to measure this - your gameply experience ( will lag/stuter like hell ) is enough to tell this .. so did the game lagged when you saw 5-7 fps ?? this happens most probably due to cpu overheat anyway.



imrocking_since92 said:


> If this thing happens again than i will measure the temp of gpu and cpu and let u guys knw abt it..till that let it be..
> by the way plsz suggest a gud tried and tested temperature monitoring software..



use HWinfo ..


----------



## quad_core (Aug 21, 2012)

imrocking_since92 said:


> so i have decided to change my cabinet i will be buying probably in 2 months so..which cabinet?? that i will decide later and may be create a new thread later..
> theres a new prob now..today a strange thing happened..my fps suddenly droped.. luckily i had opened fraps so i noticed it..i was playin max payne 3..
> at full setting 720p..i was getting around 50fps..than suddenly after an hour or so it droped to 5 to 7..yest i did 2 things i ungraded my drivers..
> and i had taken my pc to connect my tv which is 1 floor below my room..this has never happend before..i have played games on full setting even longer than this..
> so wat can be the reason..??



As everyone said, that could be because of High temps. Looking at the cabinet/cable management  anyone call tell that your card/cpu are not getting enough air-flow.


----------



## funskar (Aug 21, 2012)

Get the best gtx 660ti n cheap n good cabby like source elite..
Btw flipkart has priced zotac 660ti amp for 26k


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Aug 21, 2012)

@topgear..obviously it lagged very much..what happened was max payne got shot..so i thought it was for the effects so i waited..
but after sometime it dint get proper so restarted the pc and evrythin got normal..btw when i play max payne 3 or any other demanding game..
what happens is my fps vary a lot..sometimes it is in 30's to sometimes it is in 40's or 50's..is it normal??..or it shld not vary more than say 10 or 20 may be..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 21, 2012)

Wikipedia : The frame rate within games varies considerably depending upon what is currently happening at a given moment. 

The Fps may be in 50's in some situations and 20s to 30s in some intense situations like close quarter battles, explosions, detailed environment, lightning effects, anti-aliasing and tesellation etc etc


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2012)

funskar said:


> Btw flipkart has priced zotac 660ti amp for 26k



Sadly, flipkart has become a highly overpriced site for past 2-3 months. Not competitive at all, where price is higher than the local market by 1-6K.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 23, 2012)

^ very sad thing what flipkart is doing.

i switched to flipkart because there pricing was less than local market


----------



## Myth (Aug 23, 2012)

FK's 30 Day Replacement Policy counts as a _pro_


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sadly, flipkart has become a highly overpriced site for past 2-3 months. Not competitive at all, where price is higher than the local market by 1-6K.



I would take that with a pinch of salt


----------

